# Licking



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Has any of your birds ever licked you and anybody know why they do it.Affection?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

My tiels are big lickers. I've had one of my budgies do it to me twice too. It's not affection, but they explore with their mouth and sometimes they accidently lick you when they're climbing about and other times, you're just tasty


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> My tiels are big lickers. I've had one of my budgies do it to me twice too. It's not affection, but they explore with their mouth and sometimes they accidently lick you when they're climbing about and other times, you're just tasty


Lol thats funny also They didnt eat the egg I made them today and egg is Rockos favourite and gave it to them right after a bath.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sometimes they'll lick or nibble on you because they want to preen you. It's flock behavior.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Sometimes they'll lick or nibble on you because they want to preen you. It's flock behavior.


How can u make a parrot realise that your a human and not a bird because Tiko sometimes tries to pull my mams feathers out though she has none and Tiko thinks it dosent hurt.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You can't. That's not a concept birds understand. All they know is that they are bonded with you, therefore you are a part of their flock. But you can try to lessen behaviors you don't want by putting the bird in time out when they do it.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> You can't. That's not a concept birds understand. All they know is that they are bonded with you, therefore you are a part of their flock. But you can try to lessen behaviors you don't want by putting the bird in time out when they do it.


Ok Thanks shes also afraid of perches because we never use them in her cage we dont use any dowel perches we just use natural perches concrete etc.I also need to get her used to the tiels flying around too because if they fly she flys off she has lived 5 years without other birds around and now shes 6.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I was cleaning my bird room a couple of days ago and it was very warm so I was sweating pretty good.. My tiels and my green cheek kept flying onto me to lick me, I think they liked the salt.. I kept having to shoo them off... I think I had little lick marks all over my face and arms...lol


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey loves to lick anything he can. His faves seem to be walls and the blue plastic ends to his bendable perches, but he does lick me from time to time. It makes me laugh every time, because although he does do it, it is always unexpected.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Mine lick heaps of stuff. The walls in the bathroom whilst I'm showering and its steamy are a popular choice but I try to discourage it as I'm not sure the steamed up damp paint is safe.


----------

